# Revell Germany Color help



## hawkeye2an (Mar 15, 2011)

This question came from a local hobby club member I know:

HELP!!!!!

Can anyone help me in converting Germany Revell color numbers to Testors (Model Master) color numbers??????

For Submarine kit VII C

Revell Numbers;
(SUPER STRUCTURE / MAST) Grey, Matt #57 
(DECK) Granite grey, Matt #69 
(HULL) Dust grey, Matt #77


----------



## al49 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi,
one option you have is to download the "equivalecias" bulletin from the Vallejo website: it includes both Revell and Model Masters
vallejo: downloads
Hope it will be of some help.
Cheers
Alberto


----------



## hawkeye2an (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks, hope that will help him.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2011)

Revell Numbers; - *Testors/Model Master; * FS number;
(SUPER STRUCTURE / MAST) Grey, Matt #57 - *Dark Ghost Grey 1741* FS36320
(DECK) Granite grey, Matt #69 - *Dark Sea Blue 1717/ Flat Sea Blue 1718* FS15042/FS35042
(HULL) Dust grey, Matt #77 - *Gunship Grey 1723* FS36118

Another source....

Hellgrau 50 (RAL 7001) a light gray that was used on the superstructures of surface vessels. Similar to Model Master Neutral Gray.

Dunkelgrau 51 (RAL 7000) a medium blue-gray that was used on the superstructures of surface vessels. Similar to Model Master Medium Gray.

Dunkelgrau 52 (RAL 7024) a dark neutral gray, also refered to Graphite Gray. Similar to Model Master Gunship Gray.

Schiffsbodenfarbe III (RAL 7016)very dark gray anti-fouling paint. Similar to Model Master Panzer Gray.

Both Hellgrau 50 and Dunkelgrau 51 were commonly used on thwartime U-boats on surfaces above the waterline. Dunkelgrau 52 and Schiffsbodenfarbe III are shades that would be used below the waterline.


----------

